# unsupported IDE and ethernet?

## rogerdv

I got an Intel G43 motherboard and after installing I found that there is some hardware I cant use: my IDE DVD drive and the ethernet card. Here is lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 03)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567V-2 Gigabit Network Connection

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 4

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIB (ICH10) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0dc4 (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be9 (rev a1)

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB368 IDE controller

04:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW322/323 (rev 70)
```

The more similar ethernet modules I can see in my kernel is Intel(R) 82575/82576 PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet (as you can see, lspci reports 82567V-2, not 576). For the DVD drive, I have tried enabling al ICH related stuff and also ATAPI suport, but nothing, my system doesnt recognizes the drive. My kernel is 2.6.31, should I updgrade to a more recent one?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rogerdv,

Check your kernel against this post, I suspect you are missing the JMB368 IDE controller driver.

Your 

```
00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567V-2 Gigabit Network Connection 
```

looks like it should belong to the e1000e driver but I would like to see the line beginning 00:19.0 from lspci -n tp be sure.

----------

## VoidMage

Also, post at least 'lspci -k'.

----------

## rogerdv

Excuse the long delay, but I spent some days in hospital. The JMB dreiver solved the IDE problem, a bit late, because I replaced my old IDE drive by a new SATA DVD writer. But the weird eth problem persists:

Here is lspci -k

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567V-2 Gigabit Network Connection

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

   Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 4

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIB (ICH10) LPC Interface Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0dc4 (rev a1)

   Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. Device 1450

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be9 (rev a1)

   Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. Device 1450

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB368 IDE controller

   Subsystem: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB368 IDE controller

04:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW322/323 (rev 70)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0023

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

   Kernel modules: ohci1394
```

And here is lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:2e20 (rev 03)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2e21 (rev 03)

00:03.0 0780: 8086:2e24 (rev 03)

00:19.0 0200: 8086:10ce

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:3a37

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:3a38

00:1a.2 0c03: 8086:3a39

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:3a3c

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:3a3e

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:3a40

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:3a46

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:3a34

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:3a35

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:3a36

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:3a3a

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev 90)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:3a18

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:3a20

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:3a30

00:1f.5 0101: 8086:3a26

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0dc4 (rev a1)

01:00.1 0403: 10de:0be9 (rev a1)

03:00.0 0101: 197b:2368

04:06.0 0c00: 11c1:5811 (rev 70)
```

----------

